# changing a General table saw to a link belt drive



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

I have a General 50-175L contractors saw and I want to change over from a solid rubber belt to a link belt.

I just found out the hard way that the standard 1/2" reconendation from my link belt supplier is not right for this saw. :-(

I have two choices:
1. change out tthe pulleys. ( not the best iidea I've had.
2. switch the belt to a 3/8" width.
Has any one done this to solve the problem?

P.s. the manual refers to a 3VX style belt but does not give me it's width either.

Bob


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

I put a 3/8" link belt on my former GI 50-185. Grizzly has them, as well as other suppliers.


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

Hi Bob #2, try these guys, little bit better belt pricing.
http://www.in-lineindustries.com/performance_pack.html


----------



## CanadianWoodChuck (Sep 8, 2007)

Bob: Lee Valley sells both sizes, you will be pleased after you make the switch.


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

I found some forums where people said that a quality brand notched V belt was a good upgrade without spending the money on link belts. Can anyone comment on using both? I got three Gates notched V belts for my Grizzly (3/8" as well) and noticed a big difference over the stock belts. I do still have some shudder on shut down, but way smoother on startup and while running. I got the three belts from RockAuto.com for $26 shipped.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Jason - Shudder on shut down can also be caused by regeneration (an electrical interaction with the caps and the motor), and may have nothing to do with the belt. There are some excellent cogged belts. Link belts are a nice improvement over a bad stock belt, but they tend to make more wind noise than good v-belts that are running smoothly.


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Hi guys!
Thanks for all your input.
It pretty obvious that I need a 3/8" belt for the pulleys on my saw. I got the 1/2" at Lee Valley as they recommended it in the catalogue. 
When I look back they don't seem to stock the 3/8" or may have just lost it setting up the current catalogue.
Anyway, back to the store on Monday and I hope to track down the correct size over at Busy Bee.
*p.s. Scott *I was hoping to make some wind under the hood there to drive some of the dust into the dust chute insted of around the skirting of the saw box.

cheers Bob

I lluv this place!


----------



## Padre (Nov 5, 2008)

What is the advantage of a link belt?


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

Thanks for the reply Scott…if it's something I can't control then maybe I can stop feeling like I can fix it! Bob: The 3/8" link belts are out there but they are harder to find than 1/2". The worst is needing 5.5 feet when they come in 5' lengths! I'd like to hear your review on them when you install them.


----------



## CW22 (Nov 7, 2021)

Can anyone confirm the length of the stock belt? A 3VX belt is a 3/8" section width, which I've confirmed with a ruler on the pulley. It looks to have a 47" belt on right now, but the belt is a cheap replacement with a pretty bad memory set. While replacing, want to replace with the right length. Emailed GI for a manual request, but nothing yet. Thanks!


----------



## Foghorn (Jan 30, 2020)

I tried a 3/8" link belt on my contractor saw years ago and found that it slipped when cutting thick hardwood. A quality notched belt worked much better. Ymmv.


----------

